# GOC Headless multiscale guitar kit! - Green Content



## lewis (Mar 27, 2018)

ok guys so someone in Gt Britain was selling this. They had bought it from the USA as a project, bought the wrong bridge type, then fell out of love with the idea of completing it so sold it... to me for £200.... :O

*Pics*

*




*
*



*
*



*
*



*

*Specifications:*
*Scale: 25-26"*
*Neck: 5 piece Canadian Maple / Rosewood*
*Neck Shape: Modern Ergoneck V*
*Neck Finish: Antique Treated 100% Nitrocellulose Satin Lacquer*
*Fretboard: Antique Treated Maple*
*Fretboard Inlay: Glowfrets block*
*Frets: Jumbo Stainless Steel *
*Trussrod: Spoke-wheel Adjustment*
*Body: 2 Piece American Alder (Light-weight)*
*Body Finish: Open Pore Slime Green 100% Nitrocellulose gloss Lacquer*
*Pickguard: 3 Ply Mint Green*
*Neck Ferrules: 5x Black*
*Bridge Compatibility: ABM, Strandberg*
*Pickup Routes: Measured and tested with wide-spaced Bareknuckle pickups (with covers) (F spaced, Trembuckers will work)*

so there we go!.
Too good a deal to pass up. Being compatible with Hipshot, I will message them and see if I can get a multiscale bridge from them that covers 25-26 fan (ala Kiesel style) and the headpiece etc.

Really REALLY like this!.

Will post NGD once its here


----------



## Winspear (Mar 27, 2018)

Good score! Pretty cool


----------



## lewis (Mar 27, 2018)

Winspear said:


> Good score! Pretty cool


thank you 
Im really really chuffed.

Hopefully it arrives to me ok from N.Ireland.
It only weighs 4lbs so I could play a 5 hour show and be fine haha


----------



## Don Tonberry (Mar 27, 2018)

Nice! I got a non headless GOC guitar and really liked it aside from the poor finishing job on the neck. Let us know how it turns out. I was contemplating getting one of these too but had no idea where i'd get the multiscale bridge or other hardware


----------



## lewis (Mar 27, 2018)

Don Tonberry said:


> Nice! I got a non headless GOC guitar and really liked it aside from the poor finishing job on the neck. Let us know how it turns out. I was contemplating getting one of these too but had no idea where i'd get the multiscale bridge or other hardware


Well according to the description, its compatable with ABM single saddles and hipshot.
Trouble with the ABM stuff is it seems like £30 a saddle which x 6 is alot!!!
Im hoping kiesel can help me out on both bridge and headpiece for this.


----------



## narad (Mar 28, 2018)

For real...how does one get a rosewood neck on a 200 GBP guitar?


----------



## lewis (Mar 28, 2018)

narad said:


> For real...how does one get a rosewood neck on a 200 GBP guitar?


Haha luck?
Its not arrived yet so i could have got a lemon or something. Guess we will find out when it gets here.

As per usual i will be brutally honest with my findings.


----------



## StevenC (Mar 28, 2018)

narad said:


> For real...how does one get a rosewood neck on a 200 GBP guitar?


*Neck: 5 piece Canadian Maple / Rosewood*

Reading, my dude.


----------



## narad (Mar 28, 2018)

Wait... is it primarily rosewood with maple runners or maple stained to look like rosewood with rosewood runners?


----------



## StevenC (Mar 28, 2018)

The neck is a very similar colour to the stained maple fretboard, so I'm going with maple neck/rosewood runners.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Mar 28, 2018)

hopefully it arrives. as long as it already exists it shouldn't be an issue.

this is a new venture from some of the guys behind Neko guitars.


----------



## lewis (Mar 28, 2018)

So whats the deal with open pore finish?

Makes it more resonant or something?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 28, 2018)

lewis said:


> So whats the deal with open pore finish?
> 
> Makes it more resonant or something?


it's a cheap way to finish things since you can skip grain filling, or it's something you do purely for aesthetics. ie you want to see the grain through the paint on swamp ash. as far as making the guitar more resonant- that comes down to a number of things (how well the neck fits in the pocket, how tightly it's secured to allow maximum transfer of vibrations, bridge material, how well the bridge is secured). Finish can play a part in it, but ime it's one of the least relevant factors unless something like a thick resin/epoxy is put on the guitar.


----------



## lewis (Mar 28, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> it's a cheap way to finish things since you can skip grain filling, or it's something you do purely for aesthetics. ie you want to see the grain through the paint on swamp ash. as far as making the guitar more resonant- that comes down to a number of things (how well the neck fits in the pocket, how tightly it's secured to allow maximum transfer of vibrations, bridge material, how well the bridge is secured). Finish can play a part in it, but ime it's one of the least relevant factors unless something like a thick resin/epoxy is put on the guitar.


Ah thanks for that. Had no clue.
This will be the 1st guitar i have ever had that had that description.

Also you dont happen to know if the hipshot multiscale bridge would fit this? (If i give them scale length and angle)?

If not im going to have to do ABM which is pricey.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 28, 2018)

lewis said:


> Ah thanks for that. Had no clue.
> This will be the 1st guitar i have ever had that had that description.
> 
> Also you dont happen to know if the hipshot multiscale bridge would fit this? (If i give them scale length and angle)?
> ...


no idea, you could look up the hipshot bridge specs on their website and then see if the body has room for it. the hipshot headless bridge is relatively big.


----------



## lewis (Mar 28, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> no idea, you could look up the hipshot bridge specs on their website and then see if the body has room for it. the hipshot headless bridge is relatively big.


Good plan.
When it arrives i will take measurements and compare to the hipshot dimensions


----------



## indreku (Mar 28, 2018)

this guitar needs single strandberg style bridge and saddles,
Back in the day, when I did some design solutions with my friend for Neko, we created an alternative solution bridge for Neko to use, I still have 1-2 prototypes @ home for it, and sent 8 pcs to them for build.


----------



## lewis (Mar 28, 2018)

indreku said:


> this guitar needs single strandberg style bridge and saddles,
> Back in the day, when I did some design solutions with my friend for Neko, we created an alternative solution bridge for Neko to use, I still have 1-2 prototypes @ home for it, and sent 8 pcs to them for build.


when it arrives, I may need to work closely with you via chat on your expertise so I order exactly what I need.

I havent heard from Hipshot yet but do we think their options wont work then?
It says compatible with ABM too so that could be an option.
How much is the strandberg bridge/headpiece?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 28, 2018)

lewis said:


> when it arrives, I may need to work closely with you via chat on your expertise so I order exactly what I need.
> 
> I havent heard from Hipshot yet but do we think their options wont work then?
> It says compatible with ABM too so that could be an option.
> How much is the strandberg bridge/headpiece?


strandberg doesn't sell their hardware separately anymore


----------



## indreku (Mar 28, 2018)

lewis said:


> when it arrives, I may need to work closely with you via chat on your expertise so I order exactly what I need.
> 
> I havent heard from Hipshot yet but do we think their options wont work then?
> It says compatible with ABM too so that could be an option.
> How much is the strandberg bridge/headpiece?



Hey, no problem, maybe through facebook even, faster as such, but let us talk then,

well the single saddle option might work, but head piece + each single saddle will be quite expensive, thou the alternative aren't that much cheaper...need to check, I know there are some


----------



## lewis (Mar 28, 2018)

also, is the white nut actually needed on this? And how would any headpiece work etc?




indreku said:


> Hey, no problem, maybe through facebook even, faster as such, but let us talk then,
> 
> well the single saddle option might work, but head piece + each single saddle will be quite expensive, thou the alternative aren't that much cheaper...need to check, I know there are some



Cheers dude. Appreciate it. When its here nearer the time, I will message again. FB would be good for me too yeah.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 28, 2018)

lewis said:


> also, is the white nut actually needed on this? And how would any headpiece work etc?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes you need a nut. the headpieces merely hold the string in place, they don't act as a nut. they're not floyd styled nuts.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Mar 28, 2018)

I think he more or less mentioned because it has a zero fret? (looks like it anyway.) Though, I'd imagine the answer is the same just because zero frets + headpieces make mediocre "nuts" at best.

Kind of love the aesthetics of this guitar though. That color plus the dyed neck are very pretty indeed. Hope it's not a lemon, because it's too god damn pretty to be a decoration/fire wood.


----------



## lewis (Mar 28, 2018)

Señor Voorhees said:


> I think he more or less mentioned because it has a zero fret? (looks like it anyway.) Though, I'd imagine the answer is the same just because zero frets + headpieces make mediocre "nuts" at best.
> 
> Kind of love the aesthetics of this guitar though. That color plus the dyed neck are very pretty indeed. Hope it's not a lemon, because it's too god damn pretty to be a decoration/fire wood.


Same!! Haha
Its getting picked up on Tuesday due to the holidays in the UK (easter) so hopefully i get it end of next week.

Im kind of thinking sticking with the black/green colour scheme.
Maybe do the dingwall style carbon look pickguard etc?


----------



## lewis (Mar 28, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> hopefully it arrives. as long as it already exists it shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> this is a new venture from some of the guys behind Neko guitars.



The dude lives in N.Ireland and this is 2nd hand. ive seen pics of it boxed up, his living room and even his dog.
Im hoping i havent been scammed. Having said that i used paypal and paid an invoice he sent me for the cost etc so im assuming im perfectly protected if i have been so im not overly worried at this stage.

So are people working with NEKO protending to have new guitars to sell when they dont and scamming people instead?
Thats terrible.


----------



## Omzig (Mar 28, 2018)

Gratz on the purchase/project make sure you drop by http://www.ekips.org/tools/guitar/fretfind2d/ and pop all your details in to the tool there to double check your scale length's/perp/fret position/bridge angle's ect ect 

If your going single bridge there are a few legit options.

ABM 3801 about £30 each but dont come with head pieces...almost never instock !

https://www.thomann.de/gb/abm_3801b_single_headless_bridge.htm

TFM (not sure about the current prices on these youd need to email them to ask)

http://www.technologyformusicians.com/hsbridge.php?lingua=2

Or there are a few Chinese/Ali options 

Option 1 Tengda £23 a piece (inc locking head)







OPtion 2 GUYKER look like a rip off of the TFM units £24 a piece inc head lock 






Make sure you drop by the Luthiery, Modifications & Customizations section when you decide what your going for and start up a project thread. GL


----------



## lewis (Mar 28, 2018)

Omzig said:


> Gratz on the purchase/project make sure you drop by http://www.ekips.org/tools/guitar/fretfind2d/ and pop all your details in to the tool there to double check your scale length's/perp/fret position/bridge angle's ect ect
> 
> If your going single bridge there are a few legit options.
> 
> ...


There are some seriously great options here.
Thanks a bunch.

I will defo put up a customisation thread.

Also, the lad tells me he actually got it shipped today so i may get it alot sooner too.


----------



## lewis (Mar 29, 2018)

done a quick mockup of straight away what Im thinking I may do to this.






or






my Plan A is still hipshot if they can sort me out something that works.

also, I have a killswitch I will put in this too and the "tone" knob will be a single coil simulator "boosting highs" knob.


----------



## lewis (Mar 29, 2018)

holy hell.

We have a winner surely??!?! -


----------



## Don Tonberry (Mar 29, 2018)

needs red knobs and red/black zebra pickups(though EMG don't make anything like that  )


----------



## lewis (Mar 29, 2018)

Don Tonberry said:


> needs red knobs and red/black zebra pickups(though EMG don't make anything like that  )


actually they do!!!

The new "Retro Active" open coil Super 77 comes with Red/black zebra - 





Solderless and active.
Trouble is, I dont think the poles would line up because of the angle. Hence opting for the closed options.

Yeah, I will see what red strat knobs look like


----------



## Omzig (Mar 29, 2018)

with that green i think the vai green/pink/black thing would kick ass


----------



## lewis (Mar 29, 2018)

Omzig said:


> with that green i think the vai green/pink/black thing would kick ass



I know!!
Im so tempted!
Red pickups/Yellow knobs/Pink selector!!!


----------



## lewis (Mar 29, 2018)

Omzig said:


> with that green i think the vai green/pink/black thing would kick ass


----------



## lewis (Mar 29, 2018)

hnnnnng


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Mar 29, 2018)

How does that multiscale work with the bridge and pickups being so skewed away from each other??

I'm fairly clueless with multi scales just asking out of curiosity not trolling.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 29, 2018)

Dineley said:


> How does that multiscale work with the bridge and pickups being so skewed away from each other??
> 
> I'm fairly clueless with multi scales just asking out of curiosity not trolling.


it works fine, it'll just sound bassier/warmer and not at all like a bridge pickup normally does when it's closer to the bridge like on normal guitars. It'd be closer to installing a bridge pickup in the middle position as far as sound goes.


----------



## lewis (Mar 29, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> it works fine, it'll just sound bassier/warmer and not at all like a bridge pickup normally does when it's closer to the bridge like on normal guitars. It'd be closer to installing a bridge pickup in the middle position as far as sound goes.


Is that true even of blade type pickups and actives?


----------



## diagrammatiks (Mar 30, 2018)

Yes but the scale on this guitar is small enough it shouldn’t be that noticeable.


----------



## lewis (Mar 30, 2018)

something abit different too


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 30, 2018)

lewis said:


> Is that true even of blade type pickups and actives?


yeah the type of pickup doesn't matter, it's all about the position of the pickup in relation to the bridge. You could use a single coil and it'd still sound bassier/warmer than if it was properly angled for the fan.


----------



## exo (Mar 30, 2018)

Ok, my two cents: stick with a black pickguard. Single layer black, or black “carbon fiber” look, doesn’t matter....but that look is MILES ahead o anything else.

Add the red and black pickups, red knobs and switch tip.....black bridge/headpiece hardware, and replace the white nut with a black Tusq one. You’ll have one hell of a guitar, aesthetically speaking.

I’d expect that you could account for any unwanted “bassiness” or “warmness” from the bridge pickup not being slanted with some judicious EQing. The fan doesn’t seem so large that the lack of the pickups following the slant can’t be accounted for with amp or DAW settings.

Then again, the sum total of my FF experience is 5 minutes on the low end FF Ibanez offering at a Sam Ash store, and MAYBE the same amount of time screwing around on a buddy’s FF Ormsby 6 string, so maybe i’m completely off base......

On a tangentially related subject, I REALLY wanna pull the trigger on one of those Harley Benton FF7 strings. They’re ridiculously tempting for the ~$350 it’d cost. Sadly, recording equipment and a 5 string Ibby bass I can tune UP to drop C# take priority.


----------



## lewis (Mar 30, 2018)

exo said:


> Ok, my two cents: stick with a black pickguard. Single layer black, or black “carbon fiber” look, doesn’t matter....but that look is MILES ahead o anything else.
> 
> Add the red and black pickups, red knobs and switch tip.....black bridge/headpiece hardware, and replace the white nut with a black Tusq one. You’ll have one hell of a guitar, aesthetically speaking.
> 
> ...



Yeah i think i might.
Last nights excitment of it looking like a Jem has not really carried over today haha. Novelty wore off.
I think i do prefer the red/black CF look.

Good call on the nut too.

Regarding the HB fan fret, i love mine. If you arent sent trash (easily returned/refunded) they are solid workhorses that mod extremely easily (as my fan fret 6 string thread shows)
Sound great too. Especially low F


----------



## lewis (Mar 30, 2018)

Update on hipshot. They wont sell me a kiesel style bridge due to sole contracting with kiesel so yes i am going to have to go single bridge/saddle routes.

Shame but thats business i guess.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 30, 2018)

lewis said:


> Update on hipshot. They wont sell me a kiesel style bridge due to sole contracting with kiesel so yes i am going to have to go single bridge/saddle routes.
> 
> Shame but thats business i guess.


you can buy them off hipshot's website... or at least I can. there's no difference between their headless bridge that they sell to kiesel and the one on their website afaik.


----------



## lewis (Mar 30, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> you can buy them off hipshot's website... or at least I can. there's no difference between their headless bridge that they sell to kiesel and the one on their website afaik.


obviously I need it angled not normal scale all across and its that I can not order.

This I can buy (because Ive ordered one and Im currently paying it off) -







this I CANNOT Buy thanks to the Kiesel deal -






The angled equivalent.}}

At least thats what their official UK Distributor told me today and Im not seeing the angled version on their website
If it IS there, could you link?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 30, 2018)

lewis said:


> obviously I need it angled not normal scale all across and its that I can not order.
> 
> This I can buy (because Ive ordered one and Im currently paying it off) -
> 
> ...


the only part that's angled is the metal piece. all the other components are the same, you could literally buy the straight version and use that for a multiscale, other builders do it. Ormsby's goliath bridges are essentially the same thing too.


----------



## lewis (Mar 30, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> the only part that's angled is the metal piece. all the other components are the same, you could literally buy the straight version and use that for a multiscale, other builders do it. Ormsby's goliath bridges are essentially the same thing too.


ah like this - 






Just need some sort of "plate" it all mounts to that is angled correctly.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 30, 2018)

lewis said:


> ah like this -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you really care about the angled plate, sure. I think you're just making this inordinately more difficult. buy the regular headless bridge if you're deadset on hipshot and call it a day.


----------



## lewis (Mar 30, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> if you really care about the angled plate, sure. I think you're just making this inordinately more difficult. buy the regular headless bridge if you're deadset on hipshot and call it a day.



but will the different scale lengths work fixing the bridge straight?
I obviously need that 26 on bottom and 25 on top etc.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 30, 2018)

lewis said:


> but will the different scale lengths work fixing the bridge straight?
> I obviously need that 26 on bottom and 25 on top etc.


the length of the screws holding the saddles/strings should be plenty long enough for that kind of spread.


----------



## lewis (Mar 30, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> the length of the screws holding the saddles/strings should be plenty long enough for that kind of spread.


that is interesting.
I will shoot them a message to confirm that.
Cheers man!!!


----------



## MrHelloGuitar (Mar 30, 2018)

Hipshot also makes some really nice single headless saddles ala ABM but they're also really expensive. 
Last I checked they go for 60 CAD per saddle.


----------



## lewis (Mar 30, 2018)

MrHelloGuitar said:


> Hipshot also makes some really nice single headless saddles ala ABM but they're also really expensive.
> Last I checked they go for 60 CAD per saddle.


yeah the rep tried to turn me on to them. They look amazing but also from the looks of them, the undersides are not flat and instead bulge meaning you have to route out grooves in the body they sit in and also then screw them down, rather than just screw them down.

Therefore that plus the high price, means Im going to try alternatives.
The damn ABM saddles without any headpiece, are £230 odd for 6. Absolute rip off prices.


----------



## walkhard (Mar 31, 2018)

score! best of luck on getting it complete


----------



## lewis (Apr 1, 2018)

walkhard said:


> score! best of luck on getting it complete


thanks dude!.

I cant wait!


----------



## lewis (Apr 3, 2018)

Supposed to be arriving today via the tracker.

Will post up a thread in the modification forum when it does


----------



## lewis (Apr 3, 2018)

It arrived!!

wow what a steal this has turned out to be.
I will do a proper project thread in the other forum later but for now -


----------



## Wolfos (Apr 3, 2018)

Man that neck/ fretboard.....


----------

